# You've been warned!



## Greg King (May 24, 2006)

I was sparring tonight and hit my opponent when he was moving in on me with a good front kick to the chest ,(sent him flying into the wall)i knew it connected but i honestly didn't think i hit him that hard.Master Kim warned me about using too much ooomph with my kicks(i also take kick boxing classes thai style on mondays).he said i needed to learn how to seperate the two styles .He said when sparring in KyuKi-Do you are just trying to score points not knock the guy out.So i apologized to my opponent and Master Kim.I actually did feel bad.i told The guy i was sparring  he could have a free kick next time we pair up.Anybody else ever been warned before?


----------



## mantis (May 24, 2006)

Greg King said:
			
		

> I was sparring tonight and hit my opponent when he was moving in on me with a good front kick to the chest ,(sent him flying into the wall)i knew it connected but i honestly didn't think i hit him that hard.Master Kim warned me about using too much ooomph with my kicks(i also take kick boxing classes thai style on mondays).he said i needed to learn how to seperate the two styles .He said when sparring in KyuKi-Do you are just trying to score points not knock the guy out.So i apologized to my opponent and Master Kim.I actually did feel bad.i told The guy i was sparring he could have a free kick next time we pair up.Anybody else ever been warned before?


You should have saved it for the other guy who kicked you hard last week.

Yeah, learning two styles together can make both teachers unhappy about the mix.  Which master kim is this?


----------



## Marginal (May 24, 2006)

Usually when I'm knocked down from a kick, it's because I was in transition, and simply didn't have the balance to keep myself up. Can't remember the kick actually doing any damage in those instances tho. The kicks that have actually hurt tend to penetrate rather than displace.


----------



## Last Fearner (May 24, 2006)

Greg King said:
			
		

> Master Kim warned me about using too much ooomph with my kicks...Anybody else ever been warned before?


 
Yes, I have been warned, have seen others warned, and have warned students myself.

It depends on the age, and rank of the person doing the excessive contact, and the person being hit. A low rank color belt hitting a Black Belt in Sparring can be tolerated for the most part, but not a Black Belt hitting a color belt (instant push-ups). Two adult color belts about the same rank might slip once in awhile, but I warn if it is excessive (possibly leading to injury), careless (out of control technique), or reapeated often. 

Also, training purpose is a factor. Regular sparring is for control, accuracy, timing, and most people don't want to go home black and blue, or with cracked ribs. However, advanced students and Black Belts working on realistic fighting, and self defense scenarios should expect more intense contact. This is a good time to suit up with some heavy duty pads though!  
:samurai: 

Don't worry about having to tone it down in some of your sparring sessions. We do the same in the street if attacked by a drunk or a minor child (in most cases). Save the heavy contact for the right moment.

CM D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## Grenadier (May 25, 2006)

I think at one time or another, we've all been warned by our teachers for various things.  After all, we're going to make mistakes along the way, and we learn from our mistakes.  

What you did was an honest mistake, plain and simple, and you were given some good advice by your teacher.  Basically, your teacher is probably going to keen an eye on how you react to this, just as he would for anyone else.  Are you going to recover from this, and resume training, while keeping an eye on the house rules?  Are you going to get discouraged, etc?  

In my opinion, the fact that you apologized for your actions, and want to make a genuine effort to fit in with the system, is something to be applauded.  Many people who would have been in your shoes, might have tried to denounce the system, etc.  There's no need for allowing a "payback" shot, since it's not in the nature of the system, if my guess if correct.  You just move on, and come out wiser.


----------



## Gemini (May 25, 2006)

I don't know anyone who hasn't been warned at some time or another. Usually, in the beginner phase. Your partner is there for you to practice and improve your technique and control, not to beat the crap out of. In both my cases, there was no malicious intent on my part, just inexperience. Unfortunately, that didn't help either guy I hurt feel any less pain. The warnings were both justified and the beginning of my becoming "aware" of my lessons on power and control. Should you feel bad? Yes, but learn and move on. You're normal.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 25, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> I don't know anyone who hasn't been warned at some time or another. Usually, in the beginner phase. Your partner is there for you to practice and improve your technique and control, not to beat the crap out of. In both my cases, there was no malicious intent on my part, just inexperience. Unfortunately, that didn't help either guy I hurt feel any less pain. The warnings were both justified and the beginning of my becoming "aware" of my lessons on power and control. Should you feel bad? Yes, but learn and move on. You're normal.


 
I agree with Gemini, here. We've all been warned. You live & you learn. In one class, you can do one thing. In another, something else. Control is important in a point fighting class. Actually, it always is when working w/ a partner, as Last Fearner pointed out. Make a note of it, but don't consider it a "black mark" against your record in the eyes of GM Kim. If that were the case, he'd have a ton of folks who are high ranks in his organization who he'd never let spar anyone. And yes, I can give you names.:uhyeah:


----------



## fireman00 (May 25, 2006)

Most of the male adults in our dojang have been warned - multiple times; seems that during the heat of sparring kicks get a little harder, a little harder then a little harder to retaliate until the center calls time and warns us.  Its great when son and father go at it.... warnings start about 10 seconds into the match.  

most falls come from either trying to avoid a kick and slip or getting a foot hooked by the opponent or caught on their shoulder - most (MOST) times the kicks themselves are not hard enough to knock the opponent down.


----------



## matt.m (May 25, 2006)

Oh gee, I have been warned.  Probably 5 times in one hapkido class.  I was used to my dads class.  Then I started with another instructor in the same organization, it seemed I was a tad too aggressive.  Which is fine.  See the thing is, dust yourself off and continue on.  Be mindful of house rules and you will be fine.  

I also agree that giving a free shot isn't needed.  See the thing is, just learn and move on.  It is all good.


----------



## Greg King (May 25, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> You should have saved it for the other guy who kicked you hard last week.
> 
> 
> Yeah, learning two styles together can make both teachers unhappy about the mix. Which master kim is this?


Master Kim actually put  the kickboxing program together with a thai fighter from Mexico.So it is at the same school that i take KyuKi-Do.The Master i am speaking of is Master Jeff Kim.


----------



## Paul B (May 25, 2006)

I think everyone has been warned..will end up warning others..etc. I tend to think of it as..if you're *not* making mistakes you're not training hard enough. 

These things happen..and it's up to us to learn from them and move on with a clear head or let them unnerve us and make our practice a "walking on eggshells" experience. Also..there is a definite difference in executing technique firmly and with authority or merely cranking on someone until they yelp. Everyone has to find that balance for themselves..and there's bound to be some stumbles along the way.


----------



## BrandiJo (May 25, 2006)

iv gotten warnings for excessive force before at tournys and durring one testing  just a friendly reminder that we dont want anyone getting hurt


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 25, 2006)

I got warned before and was told that I was way over 50%. 

I then said ok you hit me at 50%. 
I then tried it back until he was satisfied. Ihave done this often to calibrate with the person. 

A friend of mine likes to hand spar with me, becuase he says you hit harder at 50% then some of the guys on the street he tries to stop as a police officer. 

Try the calibration thumbs back and force and make sure once you dial it in you give a few back and forth just to make sure you both still agree.


----------



## mystic warrior (May 29, 2006)

Greg King said:
			
		

> I was sparring tonight and hit my opponent when he was moving in on me with a good front kick to the chest ,(sent him flying into the wall)i knew it connected but i honestly didn't think i hit him that hard.Master Kim warned me about using too much ooomph with my kicks(i also take kick boxing classes thai style on mondays).he said i needed to learn how to seperate the two styles .He said when sparring in KyuKi-Do you are just trying to score points not knock the guy out.So i apologized to my opponent and Master Kim.I actually did feel bad.i told The guy i was sparring he could have a free kick next time we pair up.Anybody else ever been warned before?


When I was training hwa rang do, I did a full out kick to the head and it landed. Almost knocked the poor kid out. And got the look of, don't ever do that again.


----------



## Grenadier (May 31, 2006)

Free sparring should be a team effort.  While you are there to land shots on the other guy while avoiding being hit, the fact remains that you should be working together to help each other improve.  If contact starts getting to heavy, then it's important to communicate this.  If you're being told that contact is getting too heavy, then it's important to make adjustments.  

Different people have different levels of tolerance, abilities, etc., and only through communication are you going to find out what works.


----------

